# Anyone else using Clearblue fertility Monitor after MC?



## Miracle2012

I miscarried last week at 9 weeks. I would like to start monitoring my ovulation using the clearblue fertility Monitor since it was what I used that helped us get pregnant after almost 3 years of trying, it worked the first time i tried, Any of you used it after a MC? Any advice on when to start?


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hello lovely,

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had a MMC discovered in April with an ERPC on 25th April. I was advised to wait for AF to show up then I could start TTC again. My nurse told me not to use any OPK stuff for a few months after the ERPC as she thought I might get odd results plus she's a firm believer of taking a relaxed approach (yeah right after two MC's as if TTC can be relaxed!!) she said the CBFM would likely just show a peak consistently.

Anyway I decided to ignore her advice and used the CBFM when AF showed up. It's lucky that I did as I used to OV on cd14/15 before being pregnant/having the MMC but this time I got a peak on cd10/11 so I would have missed it if I had taken her advice! I backed up the peak with Clearblue smiley face digital kit and Internet cheapies lol I wanted to be sure!! The nurse was wrong about the result being skewed- the CBFM started low then built up to a peak then went back to medium and eventually low again so I believe that I ovulated.

I'm hoping against the odds that we have conceived this month! We also semi used the SMEP method although hubby doesn't know that :rofl: he just thought he was the luckiest man on the planet that week!

Now on 8dpo urgh!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world :hugs:

Lou xx


----------



## Miracle2012

Redmonkeygsock, Wow! Hopefully ur DH and you get lucky this month. Please keep me posted... I am going to try using the CBFM and see if it gives me any peaks... My DH is away this week but it would be good to know. 
So let me know what happens ok. Good Luck hon.


----------



## MrsB1981

I got pregnant last time the first month I used my CBFM. I lost my baby at 22 weeks 12 days ago. *We're going to leave it at least three months before trying, ideally I'll maybe wait until after his due date before trying as I feel such guilt. Sorry - all off point. *

I read the instruction booklet about resetting the monitor as I will start monitoring fertility so that we can get going when I feel emotionally ready, the instruction booklet said NOT to use the monitor for at least 2 cycles after miscarriage. *I guess because you may get false highs / no highs at all. So thats the offical guidence.

UNOFFICALLY i wasn't expecting it to work the first month we used it for our Angel and it did. I got 2 highs on cycle day 19 and 20 the first month so maybe give it a go. *If your first cycle is messed up still after MC you could always reset those results and start afresh each month of funny cycles until you get back to normal, then start saving the history ( ie don't reset once your back on cycles similar to before). That's my plan anyway.

Good luck, and lots of love. *It makes me so sad to see so many people going through the pain and grief I am feeling. I wish you all the best xxxxx. :hugs:


----------



## MrsB1981

Sorry, not sure where all those * cames from! Silly ipad copy and past facility


----------



## Miracle2012

Mrs.B1981, I am so sorry for your loss...I reset it to try to monitor my ov but will probably wont try conceiving for another 2 months. You press the m button to reset it everytime right?


----------



## MrsB1981

So sorry for your loss as well.

No, pressing the "m" button just sets the start of a new cycle, this wouls ask you to test based on previous months, so if you had a false high you miss you high the following month. *Resetting it deletes all previous cycles, so if you have false highs / no highs this would avoid these results distorting (but you have to use 10 sticks each time you reset).

Actual resetting is covered in the back page of my instruction booklet (which you can down load from the Clear Blue website).

Only reset if you think have a false high though, i kept a diary with my cycles last time from before we started trying so I'm going to compare my first month to these. *If they are off i'll reset again, if they are in line (give or take a few days) i'll leave it running even though we won't start trying. I think we'll wait until at least Sept/ Oct so i can start to recover emotionally, I'll then take it from there. *Good luck xx


----------



## Miracle2012

MrsB1981 said:


> So sorry for your loss as well.
> 
> No, pressing the "m" button just sets the start of a new cycle, this wouls ask you to test based on previous months, so if you had a false high you miss you high the following month. *Resetting it deletes all previous cycles, so if you have false highs / no highs this would avoid these results distorting (but you have to use 10 sticks each time you reset).
> 
> Actual resetting is covered in the back page of my instruction booklet (which you can down load from the Clear Blue website).
> 
> Only reset if you think have a false high though, i kept a diary with my cycles last time from before we started trying so I'm going to compare my first month to these. *If they are off i'll reset again, if they are in line (give or take a few days) i'll leave it running even though we won't start trying. I think we'll wait until at least Sept/ Oct so i can start to recover emotionally, I'll then take it from there. *Good luck xx

Thank you for the info, you are a pro ! We are in the same boat, I will start around September too. I red the instructions, I am going to monitor and if it seems to be off I will reprogram. Thanx again.


----------

